# 2 babies in fry pile -- now what?



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My mama lab finally spit last Sunday after I built a fry pile. I have consistently seen two little tiny guys in the rocks. I've been smooshing up flake food and shooting it into the rock pile with a bulb syringe. I realized this morning that's probably not the best idea for two reasons -- I can't vaccum there so the food is going to sit and rot AND it's drawing the rest of the inhabitants, who might also try to get a fry snack. I don't really want to raise fry, but I don't want to just abandon them to the tank either. So how should I be proceeding at this point? 58 gallon male hap/peacock tank (except for the 3 labs).


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

You should decide whether you not you want to spend the time raising them or not. Or said you're not really interested so the best bet would be just to take the rock out and let them take their chances with the rest of the tank.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

hey they have this stuff from hikiri(sp?) called first bites, its a sinking food. you gotta figure if you feed it from the top daily the bigger fish will take 2/3 of it, leaving some small amounts for the babies(stuff that falls to fast/they miss) the fry can get, +++ you dont have to stick your hand in the tank... +++ if you feed them less there wont be any wasted so no rot...


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Use the bulb syringe to blast old food and poo out of the fry rock pile, then sweep it up with the rest of your water change.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't worry so much about it! :wink:

Just feed your fish the way your normally feed them, the fry will get what they need to survive. They won't grow as fast as they would if you had them in a nursery tank, but as long as they can escape being eaten, they'll be fine.

Everytime I remove rocks to do my monthly full tank vacuum, I find little ones everywhere.

They are smarter than we give them credit for.

As they grow and mature a bit, you'll see them darting out and eating. Everyone else will be too busy eating to pay them any attention.

Kim


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good thoughts. Thanks! Actually, one was stupid/crazy enough to be out in the open area the other day while I was vac'ing. One of the non-mommy labs went after him. I shooed him away but not sure if it was in time . . . I was really surprised to see the little guy out and about.

I was thinking I might wait a week or so and then remove the fry pile. I do have 4 synodontis, though . . . so would I be dooming them . . . ?

I'm pretty protective for someone who doesn't want baby fish!!


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

If you want them but don't want to set up a tank. Get one of those 3 in 1 nursery for about $4.
You can catch the fry with a vacuum tube when cleaning the tank. Just throw the fry in the little floating nursery until they get about .5" long. Other fish shouldn't eat them once they get bigger. You won't have to hassle with another tank that way.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I'm pretty protective for someone who doesn't want baby fish!!


Why, yes, you are! :lol:

There's just something about seeing those tiny little ones in the tank with all those big mouths that makes your protective instinct kick in.

I'd leave the fry piles where they are. I think you're enjoying this more than you're willing to admit. You can easily flush them out as QHgal suggested!

Kim


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

it's not the big mouths that are getting me. it's the big eyes. They'll like a little yellow speck with great big eyes that stare at me with a "are you my mom?" look!!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahahaha :lol:

I have had three rounds of fry (that I know of) from my yellow labs. I never once intervened. I started with 7 adult yellow labs have now I have nearly 20  The ones meant to survive will, and I assure you there will be plenty who are meant to.  Survival of the fittest in full swing - let mother nature take it's course.

By the way - the only way I ever noticed I even had fry was not by spotting egg piles or new fry, but by weeks-old fry who were 1/2" in length coming out and feeding. Call me unattentive, but I have yet to see any eggs laid or any spawning occur. :lol: If three rounds of babies can survive my tank with a chronically hungy Hap and Peacock then they will be just fine under your watchful eye, I promise.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

hollyfish2000 said:


> it's not the big mouths that are getting me. it's the big eyes. They'll like a little yellow speck with great big eyes that stare at me with a "are you my mom?" look!!


I meant the big mouths on the adult fish!

And, yes, those oversize eyes will suck you right in... :lol:

You should see the tiny little Bolivian rams I have growing out in various stages! Some of them look like fleas, when in reality, all they are is eyes! (I have to get a friend to take pics with his SLR so that I can actually see them!)

Kim


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, THOSE big mouths!!  And then there's my multipunctatus, who are so smooth as they glide over the fry pile with a "I'm not really here, just ignore me" nonchalance!!


----------

